# Seat clamp for CR1



## primalcarl (Oct 21, 2006)

Have you changed from the stock? I've tried a USE and an unbranded one, and even done right up the psot still slips. Why is this?


----------



## ted gould (Jan 22, 2007)

If your post is carbon , rub some chalk on it..... worked for me. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

I'm using a BTP clamp on my cr1 sl with no problems. I use tacx carbon paste on my post and clamp to the rec. torque.


----------



## primalcarl (Oct 21, 2006)

It's strange. The clamps close up completely like they're slightly too big and there's no gap left in the clamp


----------



## syvrider (Apr 16, 2008)

I've had 3 CR1s. The first was the Team Issue with the yellow graphics. The seat tube was mitered correctly on this frame and my seat post fit snugly. This frame was replaced by Scott via their crash replacement policy with a CR1 SL and the seat tube was mitered incorrectly and the seat post fit so loosely that it could not be clamped within the tube. It was replaced immediately with another CR1 SL and the seat tube again was mitered too big, but not as bad as the first. I kept the frame and built up the bike, but regret doing so because I had to purchase a Campy seat clamp and had to torque it so much to hold the seat post that several posts have crimped. Recommendation: return your frame to Scott through your LBS and get another Scott that is properly manufactured.


----------

